# Finally!! New Garage!



## blincoe (Oct 20, 2020)

Last year, I finally purchased a home and did a complete remodel. Made me house broke. I always wanted a nice garage and it’s almost complete.

Re-did all Electricity, put a 220 for my welder inside the garage, 100 amp panel, connected to my Watermain and added water and ice to my refrigerator. I reinforced the ceiling and furred out my wall due to the foundation and me putting upper and lower cabinets.

what were new age ProSeries cabinets, metallic epoxy floor. garage door wall mount, steel back insulated garage door. I powder coated my rails and hinges, recessed lighting,  added an attic ladder, put a hose reel and an electrical reel. 

a lot more!! Here are some pictures.


----------



## blincoe (Oct 20, 2020)

More pictures


----------



## blincoe (Oct 20, 2020)

More pictures


----------



## blincoe (Oct 20, 2020)

More pictures.


----------



## blincoe (Oct 20, 2020)

Getting close. Still need to go through a lot of my items and put a lot of stuff I don’t need in my other garage.

I’ll post more pictures when I am done. This where I stand right now.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice job dude.looks great.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 20, 2020)

Coolest of the coolest. Congrats!!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2020)

Looks like a well thought out project and it was well executed! Badazz, I could live in there and keep all the crap in the house.


----------



## eeapo (Oct 23, 2020)

Beautiful, just plum beautiful and plenty of space for your bike work.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 24, 2020)

Wow thats nice so much room, so jealous. Enjoy


----------



## blincoe (Mar 17, 2021)

Pretty much done.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 18, 2021)

So sweet , clean, fresh I would be afraid to make a mess


----------



## comet (Mar 18, 2021)

That's cleaner than my house! Envious.


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 18, 2021)

nice! Your bikes look scared all huddled together there in the middle. They need more friends.


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 31, 2021)

Unreal ! A dream bike work shop !


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 31, 2021)

Holy Guacamole! That's freakin' awesome


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 31, 2021)

Nicest garage i have ever seen.  Looks better than alot of houses..


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 31, 2021)

Mmmmmmm Mike and Ike's!


----------



## tim elder (Apr 1, 2021)

I did the same coating on my garage floor, absolutely love it except it is slicker than snot when any moisture gets on it.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2021)

tim elder said:


> I did the same coating on my garage floor, absolutely love it except it is slicker than snot when any moisture gets on it.
> View attachment 1384040




@blincoe 's floor is killer! When the pictures were first posted I was finding all kinds of ghostly images all over the entire floor. Bad A's artwork!


----------



## blincoe (Apr 2, 2021)

@tim elder 

yes, it gets slippery. I haven’t drove a vehicle on it yet. I will once my double cab VW is restored. But yes I am happy with it.

It’s nice.


----------



## tim elder (Apr 2, 2021)

And now after seeing your garage my wife thinks I am a totally disorganized and wants changes!


----------



## videoranger (Apr 4, 2021)

Blincoe don't freak when you drop a wrench on the floor and chip the finish. Beautiful shop make over. Tim. let your wife know you can send the MGA over to my shop to get some of the clutter out of your garage. I haven't seen you since we used to hang around with Tedd B. Jim P


----------



## tim elder (Apr 5, 2021)

I see Ted quite often and stay up at his house to go car and bike hunting.  He is quite famous now from being on Pickers.


----------

